# Smiley sites *do not delete*



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh my what evers a weeble to do? The Best Smiley website has come to an end.  

Notice: This domain name expired on 04/08/06 and is pending renewal or deletion

Anybody know of any other sites pllllleeeeeeeeeassssssse. OH my!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WHAT ! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

See http://www.clicksmilies.com/








http://www.emoticons4u.com/








http://www.freesmileys.org/









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

But but how do you use em eh Beaker??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Click on the smiliey you want and in abox at the bottom on the screen you will see something begining








Feel the force


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I did but it wont let me copy it 

ooooop yes it will. http://www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/tiere/animal-smiley-084.gif

Thanks Beaker 

oooooh thats not right. 

Maybe this is


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

you need the [img... and /img] bits (missed off a couple of square brackets) Bird


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

this ones from emoticons 4u realy easy to use clik the emoticon and the tag apears just copy and paste it here.......


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Beaker

So whats the addy Dizzi  look at beakers second choice lol

Got it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

read my earlier post bird!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<pah trying to make the Bird look stoopid>

Whos playing with my posts eh? Ive been edited I never said that up there!!!!!!

Big Mama you is in Big touble..........  

You Did Look

I didnt!!!!! Your trying to make it look like Im talking to myself aren't ya?









<they wouldnt do that to us birdie would they  >


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oww love that one 

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and this one


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Try www.cosgan.de
Bestsmilies was the one I used but now use this one xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cool

I'm off to


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oooooh I like this site, loads of fun. 
Thanks Georgia


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Testing...............


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ooooooh Bestsmileys is back but Im having soooo much fun on the other site now.


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just testing......


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for that that site is really good


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HOORAH FOR BEST SMILEYS!! 
I was getting so bored with the ones i had









Corrina


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks! That new site is cool


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm jsut not very good at German lol but finding them


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Clare you can view the site in english hun, there is a button at the top on the right (I think)








Go amanda


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

that would make it too easy lol!!! will try find it now


----------

